# Was haltet Ihr von diesem 350,-€ Laptop? mit i3-6006U?



## Rotkaeppchen (11. September 2017)

*Was haltet Ihr von diesem 350,-€ Laptop? mit i3-6006U?*

Nachtrag: Nach erster Diskussion habe ich mich überzeugen lassen, vom schwachen N4200 hin zum i3-6006U zu gehen.  Gibt es daran was zu meckern? 
Lenovo Ideapad 110-15ISK, Core i3-6006U, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD (80UD00V4GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Start des Threats
_____________________
Hallo Zusammen,

ich suche für eines meiner mittellosen Nachhilfekinder einen neuen Laptop, billig, weil Geschenk ist darum oberstes Gebot.
Ich bin auf dieses Ding gestoßen, kann aber die Atom-CPU schwer einschätzen, ebenso die Akkukapazität

Lenovo V110-15IAP 80TG00W7GE

mattes 15,6" HD Display 
Intel Quad-Core, N4200 
8GB RAM 
128GB SSD (keine Ahnung welche) 
Windows 10 
300,-€ 
link: Lenovo V110-15IAP, Pentium N4200, 8GB RAM, 128GB SSD Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
*Anwendung:*
Abitur, Studium, Präsentationen, einfache Videos, etc, Spielen soll das "missratene" Kind weniger, sollte aber mit der Skylake IPG 505 sogar gehen 
*
Fragen:*
- Taugt die mobile 4-Kern CPU für Laptos? 6W-10W Verbrauch klingt für den Akku sehr gut, für die Leistung lala
- Sind diese OEM-Windows vollgestopft mit Werbe Pop Ups, oder ist es quasi ein normales Windows?
- reichen 24W/h Akku? Ich kenne den Gesamtverbrauch des Rechners nicht
- Sind 1366 x 768 Pixel heute noch erträglich für 15,6"
- was ist Eure Meinung zu so etwas

*Erweiterungen:
*Dazu wollte ich noch eine 128 GB Karte für Daten dazulegen. Taugen die für Filme, Musik, Präsentationen?
lesen mit 100M/bits reicht, aber zum schreiben findet man nichts? 4 x USB-2 Hub für 15,-€ für zuhause
z.B.: SanDisk Ultra microSDXC Kit 128GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Optional:*
kennt Ihr andere gute Angebote bis 300,-€

Danke im Voraus für Meinungen
...


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem 300,-€ Laptop?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Taugt die mobile 4-Kern CPU für Laptos? 6W-10W Verbrauch klingt für den Akku sehr gut, für die Leistung lala


Für Word reicht es.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Sind diese OEM-Windows vollgestopft mit Werbe Pop Ups, oder ist es quasi ein normales Windows?


Die Lenovos gehen noch.
Außer der Akkuregulierung ist da nicht viel Bloatware drauf, die kann man gut in einen Ordner werfen und gut.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> - reichen 24W/h Akku?


Bei dem Prozessor: Ja.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Sind 1366 x 768 Pixel heute noch erträglich für 15,6"


Ja, 
Die Lenovos haben recht gute. matte Displays.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dazu wollte ich noch eine 128 GB Karte für Daten dazulegen. Taugen die für Filme, Musik, Präsentationen?


Paß beim Hersteller auf.
Die Billigstteile fliegen mir im Laden regelmäßig um die Ohren.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> lesen mit 100M/bits reicht, aber zum schreiben findet man nichts? 4 x USB-2 Hub für 15,-€ für zuhause
> z.B.: SanDisk Ultra microSDXC Kit 128GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


128GB würde ich gar nicht empfehlen.
Meiner Meinung nach sind die noch viel zu anfällig für Controllerfehler.

Die SSD wird schnell zu klein werden, aber die kann man ja später tauschen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> kennt Ihr andere gute Angebote bis 300,-€


Das wird schwer.
Es ist gerade die Untergrenze für einen einigermaßen brauchbaren Laptop.

Die Tastatur ist etwas wabbelig bei den Teilen, aber man gewöhnt sich dran.
Meiner Meinung nach werden die Teile nicht von Lenovo hergestellt, sondern umgelabelt.

Die original Lenovo/ IBM-Gehäuse haben einen Metallinnenrahmen und sind wesentlich stabiler.

Aber für den Preis kann man nicht meckern.

Für gleiches Geld kann man evtl. refurbished Thinkpads / Lenovos empfehlen.


----------



## NatokWa (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem 300,-€ Laptop?*

Uff das ist ne 6Watt CPU mit 4 Kernen ..... Jeder Mobile I3 mit 2 Kernen und 15Watt ist dem haushoch überlegen und kostet max nen Hunni mehr .

Persönliche Meinung : NICHT kaufen , damit wird man net lange glücklich + in dem Preisbereich bei LENOVO -> Null Qualität zu erwarten .


----------



## taks (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem 300,-€ Laptop?*

Gebraucht ist keine Option? Sowas wie ein Lenovo X240?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem 300,-â‚¬ Laptop?*

Dank Euch dreien für Eure Meinung!



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> ...Aber für den Preis kann man nicht meckern....





NatokWa schrieb:


> Uff das ist ne 6Watt CPU mit 4 Kernen ..... Jeder Mobile I3 mit 2 Kernen und 15Watt ist dem haushoch überlegen und kostet max nen Hunni mehr .
> Persönliche Meinung : NICHT kaufen....


Darum frage ich ja auch. Mit Desktop CPU gäbe es sowas, auch nicht soviel teurer, dafür oft nur 4GB RAM und 500GB HDD
Notebooks mit Display-Auflösung ab 1366x768, Codename Intel: Broadwell/Kaby Lake/Skylake, CPU-Features: Hyper-Threading, Gelistet seit: ab 2016 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Es ist halt die neueste Generation der "Atom Dinger" und die Grafikkarte ist je nach Benchmark ( Cinebench R11.5, 64bit (iGPU) ) auf G4560 Niveau, so man diesen Benchmrks trauen kann, andere finde ich nicht. Das wäre je nach Programm, für Videos erfreulich. Die Single Core Leistung ist gering, Multicore recht ansprechend. Was immer das für den realen Betrieb heißt. Mein zehn Jahre alter Laptop mit 2-Kern  CPU und Linus reicht mir für Office und Internet ebenso. Ich kann das schwer beurteilen.

Leistungsdaten:
Intel Spezifikation: https://ark.intel.com/de/products/95592/Intel-Pentium-Processor-N4200-2M-Cache-up-to-2_5-GHz

Benchmarks laut Technikaffe
N4200: Intel Pentium N4200 - Technikaffe.de
Vergleich mit Broadwenn i5  :Intel Core i3-5005U vs. Intel Pentium N4200 - Technikaffe.de



taks schrieb:


> Gebraucht ist keine Option? Sowas wie ein Lenovo X240?


Hatte ich auch schon überlegt, gab hier im Forum z.B. gerade einen olle i7-2600m, aber eben auch ziemlich alt und mit defektem Akku.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem 300,-â‚¬ Laptop?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon überlegt, gab hier im Forum z.B. gerade einen olle i7-2600m, aber eben auch ziemlich alt und mit defektem Akku.


Einen Akku kann man besorgen, aber einen i7 braucht man wirklich nicht (laut, heiß).
Ein i5 wäre da schon besser gebraucht.

Es gibt Firmen, die sich darauf spezialisiert haben:
Refurbished PCs und Laptops mit 1 Jahr Garantie - ETT - der Elektronik- und Technik-Grosshandel,
Gebrauchte Notebooks & Laptop gebraucht gunstig kaufen bei ITSCO,
Gebrauchte Notebooks & Laptops | ESM-Computer GmbH,
bb-net - Wiederaufbereitete IT von Lenovo, Hewlett Packard, Dell und Fujitsu mit Windows MAR.

Nimm keinen HP (Wärmeprobleme) oder Dell (Eigenkonstruktionen), die dort massenweise angeboten werden.

Hier ein schöner Lenovo mit i5-CPU:
Lenovo ThinkPad T430 | ESM-Computer GmbH.
320GB HD, 8GB RAM, 14 Zoll Display und Windows 7 Professional.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem 300,-â‚¬ Laptop?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hier ein schöner Lenovo mit i5-CPU:
> Lenovo ThinkPad T430 | ESM-Computer GmbH.
> 320GB HD, 8GB RAM, 14 Zoll Display und Windows 7 Professional.


Klingt sehr gut, danke!  

Ist natürlich ein "ooler" Iyve Bridge, der Rest ist aber sehr gut für das "Kind"


----------



## NatokWa (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem 300,-€ Laptop?*

Welche Gen. das jetzt ist sagt kaum was aus über die Leistung die am ende raus kommt , genau wie bei Desktop hat sich auch Mobile die Leistung von Gen zu Gen nur im einstelligen Bereicht verbessert , daher ist auch ein Ivy-Mobile immernoch gut dabei .
Natürlich ist zu beachten das ALLE Mobi-CPU's von Intel abgesehen von I7-HQ grundsätzloch immer 2 Kerner mit HT sind , die unterscheiden sich (fast) nur im Takt .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem 300,-€ Laptop?*

Ich habe noch einen, kaum noch genutzen aber ziemlich runtergenudelten, Laptop mit einen zwei Kerne T5800 von 2008, 
der mir für Office und Internet völlig ausreicht. Das Kind bekommt erstmal dieses Ding und ich recherchiere weiter.
https://ark.intel.com/de/products/3...Processor-T5800-2M-Cache-2_00-GHz-800-MHz-FSB

...


----------



## NatokWa (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem 300,-€ Laptop?*

Uff das ist Hart ..... aber ja der dürfte in etwa eine ähmliche Leistung haben wie das Lenovo-Teil da oben bzw. zumindest nicht viel weniger . Dafür darf die CPU sich auch 35Watt gönnen .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem 300,-€ Laptop?*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Uff das ist Hart ..... .


Das ist eine Turbomaschine im Vergleich zum Pentium III 1 GHz, auf dem unter Win98 meine wirklich privaten Dinge 
ohne Netzzugang laufen. Der hat nämlich noch ein Offic 97 drauf und läuft und läuft und läuft. Die alten Spiele von 2000, 
wie X-Tention von Egosoft, liefen perfekt auf dem Laptop. 

Und ich denke, da ich dem Laptop gerade frisches WIN 7 aufsetze, dass so ein moderne N4200 merklich schneller ist,
vor allem mit SSD und vor allem ohne MÖÖÖÖÖÖ des Lüfters


----------



## airXgamer (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem 300,-€ Laptop?*

Ich würde da eher ein Linux aufsetzen - mein Favorit für sowas ist MX: MX Linux | MX Community


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem 300,-€ Laptop?*



airXgamer schrieb:


> Ich würde da eher ein Linux aufsetzen - mein Favorit für sowas ist MX: MX Linux | MX Community


Würde ich auch gerne, kommt das Kind aber überhaupt nicht mit klar. 
Da kommt nur _"Neee, will ich nicht!" _Missratene Gotzgöre!


----------



## NatokWa (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem 300,-€ Laptop?*

Ich würde einem Satansbraten auch kein Linux vorsetzen ...... dat is echt nix für Kinners . 
Aber dat Thema "Missraten" liegt meist in der Verantwortung der Eltern


----------



## XBurton (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem 300,-€ Laptop?*

Wie wärs mit Linux Mint?


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem 300,-€ Laptop?*



XBurton schrieb:


> ...Linux Mint?


Ist genau so ein verbogenes Geschwurbel und nur für die Experten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem 300,-€ Laptop?*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Aber dat Thema "Missraten" liegt meist in der Verantwortung der Eltern


Darum betreue ich die Kinder doch in meiner Freizeit. Es sind nicht meine. Und es bessert sich doch mit den Jahren, aber darum geht es jetzt nicht. Linux is nix für Unbedarfte ohne weitere Systembetreuung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem 300,-€ Laptop?*

Nachtrag: Danke liebe Mitforisten, für Eure klaren Worte. Ich hab den Rechner nicht bestellt, sondern eben bei Nootbooksbilliger um die Ecke im Warenlager angeschaut. Optisch, Tastatur, Notpad, Bildschirm, alles ok, ohne Lüfter absolut leise, aber die Leistung geht wirklich nicht, da ich mein 10 Jahre alter 35W Zweikerner nicht langsamer, natürlich unter lautem Mööööööö, aber nur für das Mööööö 300,-€ ausgeben? Muss ich das Kind nur von Linux überzeugen und dann hat sie erstmal einen Rechner für das Gröbste.

Es mag an WIN 10 liegen, an der bräsigen Installierung, an einemBrowser ohne jeden Adblocker, aber so zäh und langsam habe ich kaum einen Rechner erlebt.  Nicht nutzbar....


----------



## Hywelo50 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem 300,-€ Laptop?*

Um mal einen weiteren Shop in den Raum zu werfen: lapstore.de 

Da kann man auch generalüberholte Geräte kaufen. Ich würde zu einem i5 mit 4 Gb RAM raten. SSD wird nicht unbedingt benötigt (solche Laptops habe ich auf der Arbeit als Azubi zu Fachinformatiker).
Windows bekommt man bei Keyseller wie mmoga, g2a, kinguin, etc. für 10 - 15€, insofern man da einen neuen Key braucht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. September 2017)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem 300,-€ Laptop?*



Hywelo50 schrieb:


> Um mal einen weiteren Shop in den Raum zu werfen: lapstore.de



Das klingt witzig:
Lenovo ThinkPad Helix - 3698-4SU | LapStore.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. September 2017)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem 300,-€ Laptop?*

Das wird es jetzt werden:
Leistungsstarkes Notebook ASUS VivoBook Max F541UA / i3-6006U - CSL-Computer-Shop

Irgendwer einwände? Son i3-6006U mit HD 520 zerrt war weg, der Rest ist so erträglich und unter 350,-€ gibt e wirklich nix.
Läuft da überhaupt WIN7 drauf?


----------



## Lotto (16. September 2017)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem 350,-€ Laptop? mit i3-6606U?*

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir nur raten: lass die Finger von solchen 300 Euro-Notebooks. Kühlung, Akku und Treiberverfügbarkeit sind meist miserabel.

Eine schlechte Kühlung kann zum heruntertakten des Prozessors führen.
Ein schlechter Akku lässt das Notebook vom mobilen Begleiter zum stationären Gerät mutieren, zudem wirkt sich das erheblich auf die Geschwindigkeit von CPU, Ethernet-Controller, etc. aus, die dann in den Energiesparmodus wechseln müssen.
Treiber sollten eigentlich kein Problem sein denkt man sich heutzutage. Leider aber bei Notebooks weit gefehlt. Vor allem im Zusammenhang mit automatischen Windows-Updates kann das erfahrungsgemäß zu Problemen führen.

Alles Punkte also die selbst bei einfachen Aufgaben wie "im Internet surfen" oder "Office" dazu führen, dass man einfach nicht gescheit/problemlos nutzen kann.


----------



## fotoman (16. September 2017)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem 300,-€ Laptop?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das wird es jetzt werden:
> Leistungsstarkes Notebook ASUS VivoBook Max F541UA / i3-6006U - CSL-Computer-Shop
> 
> Irgendwer einwände? Son i3-6006U mit HD 520 zerrt war weg, der Rest ist so erträglich und unter 350,-€ gibt e wirklich nix.
> Läuft da überhaupt WIN7 drauf?


Wenn Du ein "39,6 cm (15,6") 1366 × 768 Pixel" Display als erträglich bezeichnest.

Da bin ich doch heilfroh, dass ich mich seit fast 6 Jahren mit solcher Auflösung nur bei 12,5" herumärgern muss. Aber der Laptop hat auch nur lächerlische 2+2 Kerne (i5-2540M), der Akku hält auch nach 6 Jahren noch 5,5 Stunden (zu Beginn war es ca. eine Stunde mehr), was mir erstaunlicherweise immer noch mehr wie ausreicht. Rechenleistung fehlt mir dort fast nie, Platz auf dem Display nahezu immer.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das klingt witzig:
> Lenovo ThinkPad Helix - 3698-4SU | LapStore.de


Passt aber nicht zu Deinen Anforderungen nach 15,6" Display und aktueller CPU.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem 350,-€ Laptop? mit i3-6606U?*

Dieser ist es jetzt endgültig geworden,Alternate ist zumindest seriös
Lenovo Ideapad 110-15ISK, Core i3-6006U, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD (80UD00V4GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Es gibt ja nur noch billigs Notebooks. Mein zehn Jahre alter Tashiba Notebook für 200,-€ hatte überall Klappen für Ergänzungskarten
- RAM? Klappe auf und einfach einstecken
- HDD? normles 2,5" Format mit Sata Answchlüssen. Eine Schraube, raus rein
- zwei frei Steckplätze für mSata Dings
- 4 USB Anschlüsse
- Treiber, für WIN 7, 8, 10, Linux übersichtlich und Komplett

Heute ist alles verbaut und an jeder Kleinigkeit wird gegeizt, z.B. mit festgelötetem RAM, Platz für nur eine Festplatte, nur 100Mbit/s LAN etc.
Es ist wirklich nur noch Nepp, oder man gibt 1000,-€ aus. Nicht mal selber WIN installieren klappt vermutlich, weil man keine Treiber findet
-


----------



## fotoman (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem 350,-€ Laptop? mit i3-6606U?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt ja nur noch billigs Notebooks. Mein zehn Jahre alter Tashiba Notebook für 200,-€ hatte überall Klappen für Ergänzungskarten
> - RAM? Klappe auf und einfach einstecken
> - HDD? normles 2,5" Format mit Sata Answchlüssen. Eine Schraube, raus rein
> - zwei frei Steckplätze für mSata Dings
> ...


Das glaube ich nicht. Nicht nur, weil Win 7 erst 2009 auf den Markt kam und damit Toshiba 2007 mit Sicherheit keine Treiber für Win 7/8.1 und 10 geliefert hat. U.U. läuft der CLS auch mit Win 10 problemlos, das muss man halt testen. Genauso, wie ich vor dem Test auch nicht wusste, ob Win 10 auf meinem Lenovo x220 vollständig läuft (was es, im Gegensatz zu Linux, aber tut).

Welches Modell aus 2007 soll das denn sein? Vergleichbar für die damalige Zeit fände ich z.B. einen Toshiba Satellite A210 (AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-52, 2 GB Ram, 15,4" 1280x800). Der wiegt dann auch nur 0,5kg mehr und ist mal so eben 1-1,6cm dicker. Und er hat damals, gemäß Geizhals, eher 600 Euro gekostet. Was der AMD leistungsmäßig taugt(e), kann man ja nachlesen.

Aber vieleicht liege ich ja vollkomen daneben und Du kannst mir Deinen 15" Toshiba aus 2007 nennen, der damals für 200 Euro neu zu bekommen war und eine, in Relation zu damals teureren Laptops, vergleichbare Aussstattung hatte wie der Ideapad 110 heute (also rund 20-30% unter einem Core 2 Duo T7300).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem 350,-€ Laptop? mit i3-6606U?*



fotoman schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Nicht nur, weil Win 7 erst 2009 auf den Markt kam und damit Toshiba 2007 mit Sicherheit keine Treiber für Win 7/8.1 und 10 geliefert hat. .


Ich habe sie gerade installiert . Es geht um dieses Ding von Ende2008, kann auch Anfang 2009
gewesen sein. Sehe aber gerade, dass es mit 750,-€ in den Markt ging, merkwürdig:
Packard Bell Easynote TN65 - Notebookcheck.com Externe Tests

Ich habe vergessen, dass zu den 200,-€ noch ein Vertrag für einen mobilen Stick gehörte. 
Die Konditionen waren aber sehr gut. Von daher war der Neupreis wohl eher etwas höher.


----------

